# Green Terror face injury



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

48X24X24'' 120 Gallon.

5 X 6'' Silver dollars.
1 X 8'' Long Fin senegalus.
1 X 8'' Palmas polli.
1 X 8'' L-152 Pineapple.
1 X 5'' Red tail shark.
1 X 8'' Flag tail.
1 X 8'' Green Terror.

Filtration:
Fluval FX5.
and 
Eheim 2028 pro 2.

Water Parameters:

pH- 7.4
NH- 0
NO2- 0
NO3- 20<

i just noticed this morning that my newly acquired green terror has a white bump in between its eyes, with a small pin hole wound. the injury was probably sustained in the night, and was self inflicted due to a sudden movement into my driftwood. the pin hole wound is not serious, but the bump is a little alarming. just wondering what is the most beneficial practice to follow for this specific injury?

salt perhaps? if so how much?

Thanks


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

did he ram or get rammed into a pointy decoration or peice of wood.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> did he ram or get rammed into a pointy decoration or peice of wood.


taken from my original post:



Death's Sting said:


> was self inflicted due to a sudden movement into my driftwood.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Help Please.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

after the first initial day the bump dispersed and 2 larger wounds formed in its place. i took action at that point, i dosed 1tbs of salt for every 5 gallon of water. i am also in the process of gradually making my way to 86F. this morning the wounds looked much cleaner, but it will be a long way to recovery.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hope he recovers fine!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Hope he recovers fine!


X 2!!!
I know you were looking for this guy for a bit.
GL.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

just a quick update,

he got a lot worse before he got better, but yes, he is much better now!

salt and heat seems to always be the key when i have health issues with my fish.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Keep us updated with pictures =) you sound happy noww!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Keep us updated with pictures =) you sound happy noww!


i will start a journal of my new setup and include pictures of him as soon as i get my hands on a camera. my camera has disappeared and i have spent weeks searching for it.. the pics up there^ were taken with my girlfriend's Iphone and are not very sharp!

i am happy, my new set up that i have been working on for the past 6 months is almost complete!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm glad that he is better now, he's such a nice looking GT! Probably the stress from being moved from Alex's to my place & then to your place in less than a week left his immune system weakened. Can't wait to see some pics of your completed set up!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

woahhh zak i was scared for a sec, dont kill that awesome GT!
kidding 
Glad he is getting better


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm glad that he's better! It's nice to see good news in the hospital section.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------

